# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Tori Morgan (Penny McNamee)

## Pantherboy

Daily Telegraph (Sydney Confidential) article today: Penny McNamee to play new doctor Tori (& of course, she has "got some dark secrets"!)

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ent...-1227618925285

----------

Dazzle (22-11-2015), Perdita (23-11-2015), TaintedLove (23-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm guessing this means James is out?

----------


## Pantherboy

> I'm guessing this means James is out?


I think we have to assume that James has departed for good, Dazzle:

AUST PACE! SPOILER ALERT!  After Roo & James split, he left & there has been no mention of him at the hospital, not even to say he had left/resigned/transferred out. There has even been a different lady doctor looking after Josh (but I gather she is maybe only an interim/support cast member for that storyline?). Roo does eventually receive a letter from James saying that he left his wife & is receiving counselling for his problems ("closure" for Roo?).

----------

Dazzle (25-11-2015), TaintedLove (23-11-2015)

----------


## TaintedLove

So that`s Dr Nate Coopers next notch on the bedpost sorted then. 
 :Thumbsup:

----------

Pantherboy (23-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away is set to welcome a new face as doctor Tori arrives in the Bay - and she's hiding "some dark secrets".

Actress Penny McNamee, who has previously appeared in The Pacific, Blue Bloods and Elementary, has been cast as the medic and began filming on the Seven soap earlier this month.

"It's my dream job," she told Australian news outlet The Daily Telegraph. "I've been wanting a role on Home and Away since I started acting.

"(Tori) arrives in Summer Bay looking for a fresh start, but she's certainly got some dark secrets."

And the actress revealed that her new co-star Georgie Parker (Roo Stewart) has already been acting as a mentor to her.

"She's really offered me some great advice about balancing work with life - she's also a working mum.

"I've really enjoyed some of the younger cast too, they have great energy."

The mysterious Tori will make her Home and Away debut early in 2016.




digitalspy

----------

Dazzle (25-11-2015), Pantherboy (23-11-2015), TaintedLove (23-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away​ will welcome its latest newcomer amid all the explosion drama, as new doctor Tori Morgan arrives during the chaos.

The Australian soap is lining up a deadly blast at Summer Bay's caravan park, which is expected to kill off two characters and leave several lives hanging in the balance.

​Tori will be attending the fundraiser when the blast occurs and will be on hand to help treat the casualties. Immediately springing into her medical mode, Tori will join forces with panic-stricken fellow doctor Nate Cooper as they get through the terrible tragedy together.

https://youtu.be/JzMZvinqLWI
Penny McNamee has taken on the role of mysterious newcomer Tori, whose arrival was first announced last year. 

Speaking to TV Week, McNamee said: "She sees all these people who need help and she just goes into doctor mode.

"She goes from person to person, helping each one and trying to save lives. It's lucky they have her there, because Dr Nate is obviously emotionally invested."

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (28-04-2016), Pantherboy (25-04-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

Article in the Sunday Telegraph today: *"Home and Away: Penny McNamee holds the fate of Summer Bay favourites in her hands."*  It is more a general type article rather than giving us any more info than what has already been included in the weekly spoilers

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ent...3ab742?login=1

----------

Dazzle (02-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Elsewhere, fans will be introduced to Summer Bay's new doctor Tori when she steps in to help the injured residents during the tragedy.

Tori will be attending the fundraiser when the blast occurs and will be on hand to help treat the casualties. 

Immediately springing into her medical mode, Tori will join forces with panic-stricken fellow doctor Nate Cooper as they get through the terrible tragedy together.

New doctor Tori helps after the explosion
Â©  Channel 5

Tori steps in after the explosion
Â©  Channel 5
It will also be Tori who has the difficult task of breaking the life-changing news to Maddy about her arm, but that is not the only devastating situation the newcomer has to deal with that day.

Penny McNamee has taken on the role of Tori, whose arrival was first announced last year. 

Home and Away will air these scenes in the week commencing Monday, June 20 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5. 


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (11-06-2016), Pantherboy (11-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead in Home and Away, Tori Morgan's brothers make an explosive arrival in the Bay.

Justin, Brody and Mason Morgan (James Stewart, Jackson Heywood and Orpheus Pledger) are new regulars for the show who'll be shaking up life in the Bay from the very beginning.

The siblings first appear when Martin 'Ash' Ashford (George Mason) faces a frantic race against time when Kat Chapman tells him that she plans to finally arrest Josh for the murder of Charlotte King.

Wanting to stop that from happening, a desperate Ash springs into action but nearly has an accident while texting Josh's brother Andy while driving.

Andy then almost gets into a furious fist fight with the other driver - who turns out to be Justin, the eldest of the Morgan brothers.

Ash clashes with Justin Morgan in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5

Ash clashes with Justin Morgan in Home and Away
Â©  ITV

Ash clashes with Justin Morgan in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5

Ash clashes with Justin Morgan in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5
Later on, Tori gives her siblings a warm welcome in the Bay, but among their family banter, they remark on how many houses they've lived in before this.

As they talk about settling in, they cautiously wonder whether they'll get to stay this time and it's clear they're hiding a huge secret...

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, July 26 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (16-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

And sadly, it transpires that Tori is next. Although the panicked medic knows she needs to get her family out of Summer Bay as quick as possible, it's all too little too late when Spike tracks her down before they have a chance to flee.

Having realised Spike is looming, Tori starts to put the wheels in motion to flee the area - and fast. Her brothers will also be forced to pack up and leave, knowing that this is their only chance of survival.

Justin and Tori in Home and Away

Unfortunately, their efforts are in vein as Spike is already inside the house. And now that he's finally caught up with Tori, he's not going to give her a chance to run.

Alone and terrified, Tori will be left fearing for her life as Spike starts making his demands, but what does he want and why?

Spike and Tori in Home and Away

 Tori and Spike in Home and Away

Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, August 31 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (13-08-2016), Pantherboy (13-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

It's not all bad news for Duncan though, as he strikes up a friendship with new doctor Tori. But it's clear a rather complicated love square could be brewing.

While Tori (Penny McNamee) might be keen to get to know mysterious returnee Duncan, she has an ulterior motive - she's trying to distract herself from her growing feelings for Nate.

A host of mixed signals leave the two medics in different places - with different people. But while Tori bonds with Duncan, Nate decides to throw caution to the wind and make a go of it with Danika - a youth liaison officer.

Nate and Danika in Home and Away
Nate (Kyle Pryor) later opens up about his complex love life during a chat with Chris, admitting that he likes Tori more than Danika but Tori made it clear she isn't interested... or at least he thinks she did. 

Chris encourages Nate to end things with Danika, but when she refuses to take no for an answer, it's obvious that the situation could be about to get a whole lot more complicated. Has Nate missed his chance with Tori?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, September 4 and Tuesday, September 5 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (27-08-2016), Pantherboy (27-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

It looks like there could be another Home and Away romance on the horizon as Tori Morgan finally decides to say 'yes' to love. But the man she chooses may surprise you.

Tori has been immersed in a rather complicated love triangle after Nate Cooper and returnee Duncan Stewart both developed feelings for her.

Bur the bigger question was whether Tori felt she could enter into a relationship full stop. After all, her family are in witness protection, meaning they have had to be careful about growing too close to anyone. 

Now that all looks set to change, though, as Tori's brother Justin suggests that it could be time to relax their rules on relationships. Taking the advice on board, Tori soon heads out on a date with Duncan.

Having enjoyed a picnic with Alf's son, Tori decides to take the plunge and kisses him, leaving her colleague Nate well and truly out in the cold. 

Penny McNamme said toTV Week: "Tori has really closes herself off to the idea of romance. But Justin changes her mind, saying, 'Why don't we open our hearts and let people in?'. 

"One thing leads to another with Duncan - she gets gutsy and goes in for the kiss. He is the first person she has let herself go with in seven years."

But will Tori trust Duncan enough to reveal her family secret? And more importantly, is he really the one she wants? 

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (29-08-2016), Pantherboy (30-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead in Summer Bay, Tori Morgan finds herself in a complete mess after vowing to take a huge risk by temporarily reverting to her old identity.

When Tori (Penny McNamee) finds out that her ex-boyfriend Riley Hawkins will be attending the same medical conference as her, she comes under pressure to pull out since he could blow her witness protection cover.

Tori's very dangerous Plan B is to attend using her birth name, Tessa Lee, but her family know that it's a bad idea as it could ruin everything they've built up if it all goes wrong.

With Tori stubbornly refusing to listen to reason, Mason resorts to some shock sabotage to make sure that his sister can't attend.

Mason is aware that Nate Cooper (Kyle Pryor) will be the one to attend the conference if his current plans to join aero-medical charity CareFlight fall through, so he secretly tips off the organisation by revealing that Nate has poor fitness.

Sure enough, the CareFlight examiners take the anonymous tip-off very seriously indeed - leaving Nate convinced that Tori was to blame since she's the one who's been treating his strained shoulder.

Furious over the apparent breach of doctor-patient confidentiality, Nate is quick to confront Tori over her behaviour, but will he go out for revenge as a result? And could Tori's career now be in trouble if he does take this further?

Nate Cooper confronts Tori Morgan for betraying him in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Nate Cooper confronts Tori Morgan for betraying him in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, January 23 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (15-01-2017), Pantherboy (14-01-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Tori Morgan to be engulfed by a scandal that could see her lose everything
Home and Away's Tori Morgan will be thrown into one of the biggest dilemmas of her career in an upcoming storyline.
Tori will be left in an awkward position when budget cuts at the Summer Bay hospital result in her boyfriend Nate Cooper losing his job.
Although Tori relinquished control of the board decision, Nate will be left feeling betrayed that she didn't try and stand up for him â leading to huge tension for the couple
When Nate has had time to calm down, he apologises to Tori for his angry behaviour â admitting that he is just worried about his future as he may have to leave the Bay if he doesn't find another job.
Realising what is at stake for Nate, Tori decides to step up â later returning to the board where she admits that she made a mistake.
Tori will tell her colleagues that she thinks it makes more financial sense if they get rid of Dr Griffin instead â leaving her fellow medic furious that she's putting her relationship before her professional judgement.
As Tori is confronted over her decision, the situation soon turns serious when Dr Griffin reveals she knows that Nate is her boyfriend â and now the entire staff do as well.
Dr Griffin goes on to declare that she has filed a formal complaint against her, meaning that Tori's job is now on the line as well as Nate's.
Could Tori's decision result in her losing both her job and her relationship? And could their new career paths take them out of Summer Bay?
Penny McNamee, who plays Tori, told TV Week: "Nate may have to leave Summer Bay, his home, and Tori. It's an awful situation.
"Word gets around the hospital about them and there's legal ramifications for Tori. Suddenly her job is on the line too. They could both lose their jobs and their relationship in the process.

----------

Pantherboy (27-03-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

Does she make a decision between Nate and Riley, her changing so often is confusing me  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Pantherboy

> Does she make a decision between Nate and Riley, her changing so often is confusing me


She will see Riley's true colours when he tries to get Nate into trouble re his handling of Billie's care (did this just happen in Friday's UK episode?) - but even though she does get together (again) with Nate, you will see from some of the upcoming spoilers that there is trouble ahead for those two as well! (plus SPOILER ALERT, there are a couple of posts in both the 'Ash (George Mason)' & 'Home and Away (Aus) spoilers 2017' threads which mention the possible futures for both Tori & Nate). So even more confusion coming, tammyy2j!

----------

kaz21 (15-04-2017)

----------


## lizann

tori and ash did not expect that but in the bay the swap and change fast

----------

kaz21 (15-04-2017), Pantherboy (15-04-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead in Summer Bay, Tori Morgan faces a difficult dilemma when she's told to fire Nate Cooper from the hospital in a desperate bid to cut costs.

Under pressure from her superiors, Tori (Penny McNamee) is forced to tell Nate that there's no place for him anymore â but he's upset that she didn't fight for him more and makes his feelings clear.

When Nate later backs down and apologises for being harsh with Tori earlier, their entire conversation is overheard by a nurse who eavesdrops on every word.

Deciding on one last tactic, Tori tells her boss Dr Chung that they've made the wrong decision and that Dr Griffin should be let go instead of Nate. Tori then happily informs Nate she's got his job back, in front of the nurse who heard their earlier chat.


Nate Cooper confronts Tori Morgan over his job in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Later, a furious Dr Griffin confronts Tori about prioritising her boyfriend after being tipped off by the eavesdropping nurse from earlier.

An equally-unimpressed Dr Chung also informs Tori that she's received a formal complaint from Dr Griffin alleging that she decided not to fire Nate because he's her boyfriend.

Wanting to make things right, Nate barges into Dr Chung's office and accepts the redundancy, requesting Dr Griffin be kept on in his place. Dr Chung points out this makes things a lot simpler for everyone, but just how easy will it be for Nate to find a new job?


Tori Morgan gets confronted by Nate Cooper over his job in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, May 22 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (13-05-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Elsewhere in Summer Bay, Brody's sister Tori has dramas of her own to deal with when Nate Cooper abruptly ends their relationship.

Tori (Penny McNamee) gets more than she bargained for when she encourages Nate to take up a new job opportunity working for CareFlight.

Nate has previously turned down the chance to work for the medical charity, but Tori urges him not to reject his dream job just for the sake of her and their relationship.

Tori points out that they can still make things work by trying a long-distance romance, even promising that she'll move closer to him in the long-term.


Tori Morgan wakes up hungover in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Unfortunately for Tori, a despondent Nate isn't so keen on the idea and suddenly declares that it's over between them.

While Tori appears to take the break-up well, it seems that she may just be hiding her heartbreak when she hits the bottle and wakes up feeling rough the next morning. How easy will it be for her to get over Nate?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, July 17 and Tuesday, July 18 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (08-07-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

Photos of Tori (Penny McNamee) filming at Palm Beach with Justin (James Stewart) & Willow (Sarah Roberts) - & also the dog, Buddy! 


*Namaste in Summer Bay! Penny McNamee shows off her toned figure whilst practising yoga as she's joined by co-stars James Stewart and Sarah Roberts for Home And Away scenes*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...Home-Away.html

----------


## lizann

well that was epic fast her falling for ash even by h&a standards

----------

kaz21 (01-08-2017), Pantherboy (01-08-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

More of a general article on Penny McNamee in the Daily Telegraph, for anyone interested:


*Penny McNamee balances motherhood with starring in Home and Away*


When you have a child your priorities change. Just ask Penny McNamee who has traded Hollywood and New York success for a part in _Home and Away_.

Some people might see Seven’s soapie as a step backwards after appearing in US dramas_ Elementary_ and _Blue Bloods_ as well as US stage show _Daddy Long Legs_, but McNamee won’t have a bar of it.

The 34-year-old, older sister of former _Packed to the Rafters_ star Jessica McNamee, reckons her role as Tori Morgan is a “golden ticket” that makes her one of the luckiest actors in the industry. It even led to a Logie nomination for Best New Talent earlier this year.

McNamee and financier husband Matt Tooker were married in 2009. The pair has a two-year-old son, Jack.

“I’d been a working actor for 15 years and lived in New York and Los Angeles when this opportunity (_Home and Away_) came along,” McNamee says.

“It (America) was fairly gruelling going in and out of auditions. After a period of time you value consistency (of work) and a beautiful city to live in.

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/d...f6a7?width=650

Those were the two biggest drawcards as an actor and mother and wife, added to the fact that my family and my husband’s family are in Sydney.

“Then when I read the character breakdown of Tori I loved the fact that the writers had created such a strong, independent, multilayered woman.”

McNamee certainly has plenty of meaty scenes to play with as Morgan who is a gun doctor at Summer Bay’s hospital.

But Morgan is also dealing with brother Brody’s (Jackson Heywood) ice addiction and other brother Mason’s (Orpheus Pledger) coma after a horrific car accident.

The accident happened because a juiced-up Brody thought that someone was chasing him and he turned the wheel to escape.

“Tori is the mother hen of the family and a lot of responsibility falls to her,” McNamee says. “For several months she was very sympathetic to Brody — trying to help him and shower him with love thinking that was the way to pull him out of this (drug addiction).

“That hasn’t worked so she is at the point where she realises she has to let him go — let him fail and hit rock bottom. He needs to crawl out of this mess himself.

“I know people that have had ice addictions in my personal life and it is horrendous for the family. I’m really proud of the truth and integrity of the storyline.”

McNamee says that balancing the demands of _Home and Away_ and motherhood can be tricky and that she and Tooker have had to make major adjustments to cope.

“I really wanted to have a baby and it has been a beautiful thing watching my husband become a dad and we have had to restructure our life to suit,” McNamee says.

“When I was pregnant and breastfeeding at home, Matt’s career was the priority but when I got this job he very selflessly said “we can’t both be going 100 per cent in our careers — one of us needs to be on call for Jack at all times.

“Matt said “that is my role now and you need to be on set”. I’m very grateful that I married a man that was happy to step up and make sacrifices in his career. _Home and Away_ can’t be rescheduled at the last minute because of a sick child.”

McNamee says that her theatre background, including daily performances as Nessa Rose in the Australian production of _Wicked_, helped her prepare for the rapid-fire pace of filming _Home and Away_.

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/f...0059?width=650

“I love the fast pace of _Home and Away_,” McNamee says. “I love pushing through scenes. When I work on films I get very frustrated at the amount of sitting around.

“This job is really well suited to my personality. I’ve had very famous, critically acclaimed actors in Australia come up to me and say “you have the best gig in television”.

“Actors know how valuable this gig is — because it gives you financial stability and you get an amazing profile from it because of the sheer number of people who watch it.

“The only people who might think this (_Home and Away_) is not the best step in my career are those who haven’t watched the show or don’t understand how the acting industry in Australia works.”

*WATCH, Home And Away, Seven, weeknights, 7pm*


...and the daily mail article which has some nice photos of Penny & her family:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...acrifices.html

----------


## Perdita

Elsewhere, Kat's hysterics are the last thing on Tori's mind as she remains highly concerned for her brother's future.

When Mason (Orpheus Pledger) is finally brought out of his coma, he responds well to his family but gets distressed when he can't feel his legs.

The big question for the Morgan family is whether Mason will ever be able to walk again after the damage caused to his spine in the crash.

Mason is distraught over his condition and begins to panic, but there is some good news when a doctor confirms that there is some feeling in his legs and he's likely to regain more as the swelling goes down.

How long will Mason have to wait to make his recovery?


The Morgans struggle with the bad news about Mason in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5


The Morgans struggle with the bad news about Mason in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5


Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, September 12 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------


## Perdita

Elsewhere in Summer Bay, it's the moment that fans have been waiting for as Tori Morgan and Ash finally get together.

Tori (Penny McNamee) is given food for thought later this month when her brother Justin urges her to see that Ash's feelings for her are real, despite her recent fears otherwise.

When stubborn Tori and Ash end up on dates with other people, Justin intervenes yet again â getting rid of the two other love interests to hurry things along.


Ash kisses Tori Morgan in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Left alone, Ash leans in to kiss Tori and although she pulls away in the moment, she later comes clean with Ash by admitting that she does want to be his girlfriend after all.

With the truth out in the open, have this Summer Bay pair finally got their happy ending?


Ash and Tori Morgan finally get together in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, October 25 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (14-10-2017)

----------


## lizann

is she next to fall for robbo, helping him why?

----------


## Pantherboy

*SPOILER ALERT! AUST PACE!*


BTTB have posted the following article this afternoon - this storyline will go to air in Aust in around late October (The article also mentions Mason's storyline with new character Dempsey - the girl he met at the 'Single's' night, which aired last night in Aust):



*Home And Away To Tackle IVF Storyline.*

*Tori Morgan to Undergo IVF*

Several weeks ago, BTTB exclusively teased an upcoming pregnancy storyline that could prove controversial.

We can now reveal that mother-to-be in question is Tori Morgan (Penny McNamee), who decides that she wants to have a baby. Despite being single, she pushes on, enlisting the help of good friend, Robbo (Jake Ryan) to be the sperm donor.

Viewers who keep up to date with spoilers will know that Robbo and Jasmine (Sam Frost) are still an item in scenes filmed just last week.

For those not so up to date, we revealed earlier this year that Jasmine and Colby eventually break things off, and in a somewhat unexpected pairing, Jasmine later gets together with Robbo.

How Jasmine reacts to the news of her close friend wanting to have a child with her boyfriend remains to be seenâ¦ But we have a feeling it wonât be pretty.

Scenes shot today show real-life IVF and fertility expert, Dr Devora Lieberman, consulting Tori and Robbo in the hospital.

https://twitter.com/DrDevora/status/...n-pregnancy%2F

https://twitter.com/DrDevora/status/...n-pregnancy%2F

These scenes are part of block 1400, slated to air the week commencing on 22nd October, however due to current erratic scheduling, this may change at a later date.

Toriâs pregnancy comes hot on the heels of the news that her brother is also potentially set to become a father! The youngest Morgan brother is set to hook up with a new character named Dempsey, played by Sophie Don, resulting in Dempseyâs pregnancy.

Whilst this development had already been confirmed to us by our sources, BTTB forum member Ludub also witnessed scenes being filmed at Palm Beach between the pair, with Mason seemingly pleading with Dempsey to not terminate the pregnancy.

_Home and Away_ airs at 7pm on Channel 7.

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article (from TV WEEK):


*Home and Away's Tori proposes a wild idea to Robbo, but will he say yes?*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...and-away-51091


(I notice that the article says that Robbo's wife & kids died in a car accident, when we were told in the show a while back that they were killed by the 'bad guys' in a 'home invasion'.)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article (UK Pace):

*Soap spoilers: Home and Away's Tori Morgan makes another baby decision and the teens face terrible danger
Can Tori and Robbo stay on the same page?*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/home...baby-decision/

Home and Away's Tori Morgan faces a final decision over her baby plan with Robbo next week.

The pair have decided to conceive a child together via IVF and co-parent as friends, but there are some last-minute doubts ahead due to Robbo's tragic backstory.

Upcoming episodes see Tori (Penny McNamee) left disappointed when Robbo stubbornly refuses to open up over his traumatic past during an important IVF counselling session.

Fearing that they've fallen at the first hurdle, Tori decides that Robbo (Jake Ryan) is nowhere near ready for such an important step and decides to wait on the sperm donor list instead.

Tori regretfully shares her big news with her friend Leah Patterson-Baker (Ada Nicodemou) and brother Mason (Orpheus Pledger) early next week.

Feeling that Tori is making a mountain out of a molehill, Mason angrily accuses her of being insensitive towards his feelings after his own heartbreak over Dempsey terminating her pregnancy.

Later in the week, Jasmine Delaney reluctantly encourages Tori to give Robbo a proper chance to explain himself before making such a hasty decision.

Taking this on board, Tori visits Robbo's apartment to hear him out, promising that she'll listen this time.

When Robbo opens up fully about his past regrets over his deceased family and his desire to be a great father to their baby, Tori does another u-turn and they vow to go ahead with the IVF after all. Can they make this work?

*Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, October 22 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.*

----------


## Pantherboy

Penny McNamee (Tori) announced a little while back that she was pregnant, after having fertility struggles. This article says that she is due in March next year, which would make her around 4 months at the moment??


*Bumping along nicely! Penny McNamee, 35, flaunts her pregnancy curves in a colourful maxi dress... after revealing her fertility struggles*

She and husband, Matt Tooker, 36, are expecting their second child in March next year...………..

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...axi-dress.html


Also, a week or so ago, Inside Soap Magazine had a story saying that Jake Ryan (Robbo) will be taking a short break from SB to do a movie, but he will be back:


"Jake Ryan
Ryan "Robbo" Shaw 
Home and Away

Jake is taking a short break from Summer Bay, as he's landed a part in a major movie. The Sam Kelly directed flick, _Savage_, has been inspired by real-life stories of New Zealand's street gangs during the 1960's, 70's & 80's. Robbo fans needn't panic, though - he'll be back on screen next year."


It will be interesting to see how this is all incorporated into the H&A IVF/Tori/Robbo/Jasmine storyline.


*EDIT*: Digital Spy now have this article on Penny's pregnancy:

*Home and Away star Penny McNamee hints her pregnancy will be written into the show
Her character Tori Morgan is making IVF plans with Robbo.*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/home...ncy-storyline/

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article from TV Week (Aust Pace):


*Home and Away: Tori is rushed to hospital
Something is wrong with Tori*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...hospital-52230

The doctor becomes the patient in Home And Away this week when poor Tori starts to feel decidedly unwell.

Outside the Diner, Tori (Penny McNamee) and Robbo (Jake Ryan) are discussing their IVF plans when she's suddenly overcome by a dizzy spell. Unsteady on her feet, the local doc grabs Robbo's arm for support.

Robbo questions if she's OK, but Tori steadies herself and carries on. 

Fans shouldn't be surprised that Tori is feeling under the weather. Since discovering her fertility issues, the Morgan sibling has been under intense pressure to fall pregnant via IVF.

She also has to contend with Robbo's flourishing relationship with Jasmine (Sam Frost). She's determined not to let their pregnancy plans get in the way of her friend's love life.

"Tori has had a tumultuous few weeks!" Penny, 35, tells TV WEEK. 

"But she encouraged Robbo to pursue his relationship with Jasmine. She has to remain hopeful it won't affect their plans to have a baby together."

Of course, Tori isn't the only one concerned about the situation. Jasmine has had to listen to her boyfriend going on about babies and watched him dash away to attend doctor's appointments. She's never felt more out of the loop and can't seem to adjust to her new circumstance.

Robbo, meanwhile, is juggling things to try to keep both women happy.

As he comforts Tori on the pier, he questions whether they've made the right decision to have a child. Clearly, the stress is getting to them. Will he call it off?

"This has been a new area to explore for Robbo," Jake, 35, says of his tough-guy character. "It's been a welcome challenge to find a softer, more human side to him."

Later that night, a confused Robbo is pondering what to do about the baby situation when he receives a call from the hospital. Tori is unwell and has been rushed to the emergency department.

Robbo races to the hospital to see his friend. Will Tori be OK?

*Home and Away airs Monday to Thursday, 7:30pm, on Channel Seven.*

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article from TV Week (Aust pace):


*Tori faces an emergency on Home and Away: Will the baby be ok?
Jasmine finds herself comforting Tori in a very stressful situation*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...mergency-52488

Joyful celebrations turn to horror on Home And Away this week when Jasmine finds Tori on the bathroom floor. Doubled over in pain, the expectant mother struggles to stand up.

Will Tori and her unborn baby be OK?

The scary situation is an added stress to what has already been a rough few months for Tori (Penny McNamee). After months of IVF treatments, the local doc feared she'd never become pregnant.

But just last week, she and Robbo (Jake Ryan), who is her sperm donor, discovered they were expecting.

"Tori is in complete shockâ¦ she's both relieved and excited," Penny, 35,tells TV WEEK. 

"She can't believe her dream has come true."

However, Robbo's reaction was unexpected. While he's delighted to become a father again, the federal police officer has become increasingly protective of Tori. He even broke into her home when she didn't answer his phone calls. 

"Having lost his family in the past, Robbo is obviously still very traumatised," Penny explains. 

"She's now his No.1 priority."

As this tumultuous week begins, Tori fears her friend isn't ready to be a dad. 

At the Diner, Robbo's girlfriend Jasmine (Sam Frost) calms his nerves and decides to plan a romantic holiday for the two of them. 

Later in the Diner, she pours over travel brochures and excitedly shares her plans with Leah (Ada Nicodemou) and Irene (Lynne McGranger).

Leah hesitantly points out that Robbo will need to stay in Summer Bay for Tori's prenatal appointments. If anything, life is about to get even more complicated for the trio.

"The Tori/Robbo/Jasmine unit is very unconventional," Penny explains. 

"Robbo's over-protective behaviour is bound to cause issues between him and Jasmine as time progresses − and possibly even more so once the baby is born."

Feeling deflated, Jasmine decides to visit Tori. If the three of them have any chance of making this work, she needs to know exactly where she stands.

At the Morgans' house, Jasmine readies herself for an awkward conversation. Instead, she stumbles upon a far more stressful situation when she finds Tori crying in the bathroom alone. 

Fearing Robbo has backed out of his commitment, she attempts to comfort her friend. 

But it's not what she thought at all â Tori is doubled over, clutching her stomach in pain. Jasmine quickly calls an ambulance. Fearing the worst, neither of them speak as Tori is eventually taken to hospital.

Could the stress cause her and the baby harm? 

Hang in there, Tori!

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article (UK Pace)


*Home and Away's Tori Morgan betrays Robbo in new baby plot twist
Has she crossed the line?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...betrays-robbo/

Home and Away's Tori Morgan commits a surprising betrayal next week, going ahead with her next embryo transfer against Robbo's wishes.

Tori (Penny McNamee) and Robbo (Jake Ryan) previously agreed to conceive a baby via IVF and co-parent together, but after their first attempt led to Tori sadly suffering a miscarriage, Robbo decided to pull out of the arrangement.

Next week's episodes see Tori's brother Justin (James Stewart) left horrified as she confides in him about her plans to have another implantation, without Robbo knowing anything about it.

Tori defends her decision by insisting that she's well within her legal rights to move forward with the IVF, but Justin points out that it's much more of a grey area morally. 

Although Tori believes that Robbo will be delighted if the second attempt turns out to be successful, Justin threatens to throw a spanner in the works by telling Robbo what she's up to unless she does it herself.

Choosing a different tactic, Tori goes to Robbo's girlfriend Jasmine Delaney (Sam Frost) and asks if she can change his mind about the baby plan.

Jasmine refuses and tells Tori that it's time for her to respect Robbo's decision, which has partly been inspired by his past family tragedies.

Later on, Tori tells Justin that she's reached the end of the line when it comes to trying to change Robbo's mind.

Justin interprets this as a sign that she's giving up on the idea of going behind Robbo's back too, but in fact, Tori still can't resist going through with the embryo transfer. How would Robbo react if he ever found out?

*Home and Away airs these scenes on Thursday, February 21 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.*

----------


## lizann

stolen sperm is that a first for h&a?

----------


## Pantherboy

Not a storyline spoiler, but Penny McNamee has had a baby girl, named Neve!

Nowtolove.com.au article:


*Home and Away's Penny McNamee just welcomed a beautiful baby girl
Such a beautiful name!*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...irl-neve-54504

Home and Away actress Penny McNamee has welcomed a baby girl! 

The actress, who is married to Matt Tooker and has a 3-year-old son named Jack, shared the news with her fans in a beautiful Instagram post.

"Neve. A little ray of sunshine has come into the world," Penny wrote on Instagram, alongside three photos.

"Thank you to the wonderful staff at the Sydney Adventist Hospital for your kindness and extraordinary care," Penny continued in her post. 

"Especially our favourite Doc - Peter Wood and the beautiful nursing staff, particularly Ali, Maria, Chrissie, Anne, Bron and Chris. Nurses really are angels on earth."

"Now excuse me while I go and stare at my baby for 3 hours," she signed off.

Penny, whose Home and Away character Tori Morgan is also expecting on the soap, announced her pregnancy last year.

"We feel this real thrill that Jack is finally going to have a sibling, because we weren't sure he was ever going to," the 25-year-old told a publication last September, revealing she had discovered she was pregnant at the 2018 TV WEEK Logie Awards in July.

The actress realised she was expecting "on the day of the Logies" when her dress wouldn't zip up.

"As these three women were battling to zip me up, I had this moment of thinking, 'I must be pregnant!' I just knew in my heart," she revealed.

Congratulations to the happy family! 


and the DailyMail article:

*'A little ray of sunshine has come into the world!' Home And Away's Penny McNamee welcomes her second child, a girl, with husband Matt Tooker... and reveals the baby's unique name*

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tt-Tooker.html

----------

tammyy2j (06-03-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away's Tori Morgan to face more consequences over her baby deception
How will everyone in Summer Bay react?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...an-humiliated/

*Note: This article contains spoilers from Australian-pace Home and Away episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away's Tori Morgan will have to deal with her baby secret becoming public knowledge in upcoming scenes.

The show aired another big cliffhanger for Tori (Penny McNamee) in Australia this week, as her deception was dramatically exposed at the Diner by a ranting Jasmine Delaney.

Fans know that Tori has made a controversial decision by defying Robbo's wishes and secretly using one of their embryos for a second attempt at getting pregnant via IVF, which proved successful.

Viewers in Australia have already seen Robbo discover the shocking truth, fleeing Summer Bay for some time alone as he struggled to comprehend the news that he's going to be a father again. However, most of the other Summer Bay locals still had no idea what had been going on.
Scenes airing this week on Channel 7 in Australia have seen Jasmine (Sam Frost) continue to resent Tori for ruining her relationship with Robbo.

Jasmine briefly kept Tori's secret and faced her own backlash from Robbo as a result, leading to the end of their engagement â for now.

When Jasmine overheard Tori justifying her behaviour to Irene Roberts at the Diner, it was the final straw as she decided to publicly humiliate the local doctor.

Jasmine announced Tori's deception to the entire room, witnessed by the likes of Alf Stewart and Tori's little sister Raffy. With everyone stunned, could Tori lose the respect of the Summer Bay locals after what she's done?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on April 11 on Channel 5.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*7 huge Home and Away theories over Tori Morgan's big Summer Bay exit
She leaves this year, but how?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...exit-theories/

Home and Away will be waving goodbye to Tori Morgan later this year â at least for a while.

Penny McNamee, who plays the popular Summer Bay doctor, recently announced the happy news that she'd welcomed her second child. In terms of fictional Summer Bay dramas, this can only mean one thing â Tori disappearing from our screens for a bit.

Home and Away films its scenes further in advance than other soaps, so we'll still have Tori on our screens for a while yet, but can we guess at how she'll eventually go? Here are some of our biggest early theories.

1. Leaves in shame...â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦.

2. Leaves out of respect for Robbo...â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦..

3. Leaves with Brody...â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦.

4. Leaves because of Jasmine...â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦.

5. Leaves in terror...â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦.

6. Leaves to find Dr Nate...â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦

7. Leaves to find Ash...â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦...

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!

*Home and Away's Tori Morgan worries after unexpected news at her 20-week baby scan
The mum-to-be has been warned about a potential problem.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...nancy-worries/

*Note: This article contains spoilers from Australian-pace Home and Away episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away's Tori Morgan has been told that she's at risk of going into early labour in today's Australian episode (June 17).

Tori (Penny McNamee) received the news on the day of her 20-week pregnancy scan, leaving her stressed over the possible repercussions for her and Robbo's baby.

Monday's episode on Channel 7, which broadcasts Home and Away in Australia, saw Tori told that her cervix is short.

This may be a potential risk to the baby, as Tori could go into premature labour and her child wouldn't survive at this early stage.

Although this means that Tori's pregnancy is high-risk, she and Robbo also received some reassuring words from the obstetrician.

For the time being, Tori will be put on progesterone and require plenty of rest for the sake of the baby.

Further on down the line, there's also the possibility of a procedure to address the situation. However, the doctors have decided to concentrate on non-invasive measures first and keep a close eye on Tori in the meantime.

After a stressful day, Tori later called Robbo (Jake Ryan) and revealed their baby's sex for the first time, confirming that they're having a baby girl.

Robbo was overwhelmed with joy as Tori tried to put his mind at rest, assuring him that their little girl will be fine.

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on July 17, as episodes on Channel 5 are currently airing a month behind the Australian screenings.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!

*
Home and Away's Tori Morgan lies to Robbo over the baby in emotional scenes
There's more bad news about the pregnancy.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...o-baby-secret/

*Note: This article contains spoilers from Australian-pace Home and Away episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away's Tori Morgan has decided to keep Robbo in the dark after more worrying news about her pregnancy.

The emotional scenes aired in Thursday's Australian episode (June 20), as Tori decided that Robbo was better off not knowing that their unborn baby is in danger.

Tori (Penny McNamee) has been told that her cervix is short, putting her at risk of premature labour. As she's still only mid-way through her pregnancy, she knows that her child wouldn't survive at this stage.

The latest episode on Channel 7, which broadcasts Home and Away in Australia, saw Tori receive a new set of results from her obstetrician. 

Tori told Robbo (Jake Ryan) that nothing had changed since their 20-week scan. This freed him up to head off on a trip with his fiancÃ©e Jasmine Delaney (Sam Frost), planning to introduce her to his parents.

Once Robbo had gone, an upset Tori confided in her brother Justin (James Stewart) with the truth about her latest scan â things are looking worse and she's in danger of losing the baby.

Tori has decided that it's not worth stressing Robbo out by telling him the truth for the time being, but this could be a risky strategy after so much trouble last time she wasn't upfront with him.

Will Justin be able to support Tori's decision to keep Robbo in the dark?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 on July 24.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

*Home and Away's Tori star Penny McNamee is returning to work after maternity leave
"I am so, so thankful for these past six months."*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...mee-returning/

Home and Away star Penny McNamee has confirmed that she is returning to work as her maternity leave ends.

McNamee, who plays Tori Morgan on the Australian soap, welcomed her second child in March â but because the show films six months in advance, her temporary exit hasn't aired on TV yet.

Posting on Instagram, the star reflected on the last half a year and shared with her followers how "grateful" she is for everything.

"As I sit in bed on what is my last day of maternity leave, I am so, so thankful for these past six months," she wrote.

"Yes, there were times when it was hard and I was tired and teary. But overwhelmingly, I am just so grateful. For our little girl. For our son. For my husband. I try not to take one moment for granted, and I think I very nearly succeeded."

She continued: "Now I get to go back to a job I love, and I'm reminded once more to soak it all in.

"Because inevitably, there will be tough times. But right now, things are good, and I'm grateful."

https://www.instagram.com/p/B0f1Z8an...ource=ig_embed

In the build-up to her exit, viewers in Australia have seen Tori being put in a safe house after the criminals who killed Robbo's family return.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Seven (Australia).*

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:

*AUST PACE!!*


*Home and Away: Both Robbo and Tori’s lives are on the line just as their baby is born
A shock collapse could mean the new mum’s life is in danger*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...ori-baby-59543

First-time mum Tori goes into labour in Home And Away this week, but Robbo is nowhere to be found. Instead, he's caught in a tense stand-off at gun point with Ouroboros gang leader Victor. Will he survive to hold his baby for the first time?

After getting the upper hand on his captor Dylan (Jeremy Lindsay Taylor) last week, Robbo (Jake Ryan) now turns the tables, taking him prisoner and plotting to use him as leverage against Victor. 

Knowing the threat against his life is still real, Robbo decides to strike a deal with the gang. He lets them know he finally has what they've been looking for – Dylan. Hearing this, Victor (Patrick Thompson) and his head henchman Des (Matt Zeremes) agree to meet.

Unimpressed, Victor arrives and quickly delivers an ultimatum: hand over Dylan or Jasmine (Sam Frost) will be harmed. He's caught off guard, however, when Robbo replies with a question: is Victor the man who killed his family? Victor becomes nervous as he realises Dylan – who Robbo believed responsible for murdering his family – has revealed the truth. 

Robbo draws his weapon, as do Victor's thugs. But before anyone can fire, the police storm in. Victor flees, and Robbo follows until the two men find themselves in a stand-off on a remote clifftop.

Meanwhile, at the safe house, Tori (Penny McNamee) has gone into labour. Both Tori and Jasmine begin to panic – where's Robbo? 

Scott (Trent Baines) assures the women he's left a message telling him of the news, but Jasmine isn't convinced. Something isn't right. 

There's little time to worry. As the doctor arrives to examine Tori, he announces her labour has escalated.

Tori tries to hold off in the hope Robbo will arrive. But the doctor declares the baby's almost here and it's time to push! 

Mustering all her strength, Tori gives birth to a beautiful baby girl. 

The new mum is overjoyed as she cradles the newborn, but her happiness is cut short when she suddenly becomes dizzy and collapses. Will Tori be OK?

*Home and Away airs Monday to Thursday, 7pm, on Channel Seven.*


EDIT: Digital Spy article added:

*Home and Away airs a big new Tori Morgan twist ahead of her on-screen exit
Her life is hanging in the balance.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...baby-collapse/

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article. 

AUST PACE!

Josef Brown, who played Matt Turner on Neighbours, has made a guest appearance on H&A as Dr. Mike, who delivers Tori's baby.


*Home and Away brings in Neighbours star Josef Brown for guest role
Here's why fans recognised Dr Mike.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...bours-dr-mike/

Home and Away featured a familiar face from Neighbours on Australian screens this week.

The Summer Bay soap has aired some dramatic scenes, with Tori Morgan giving birth to her baby daughter Grace while still hiding out in a safe house.

Tori was supported by her friend Jasmine Delaney (Sam Frost) while in labour, and the baby's father Robbo Shaw (Jake Ryan) also turned up just in time to see his little girl born.

These scenes also featured the arrival of guest character Mike, a doctor who helped to deliver the baby.

Mike was played by Josef Brown, who's best known for his regular role on Neighbours as Matt Turner between 2013 and 2015.

Police constable Matt moved to Ramsay Street with his wife Lauren (Kate Kendall) and their three children, facing various family dramas as soon as they arrived.

Matt's time in Erinsborough came to a dramatic end in March 2015 when he was knocked over in a hit and run accident, which led to his death.

He also made a one-off appearance in Neighbours in 2016, when he appeared before Lauren in a dream.

Away from the soap world, Josef has starred in Dance Academy, Spartacus: Gods of the Arena and Ms Fisher's Modern Murder Mysteries.

Thursday's episode of Home and Away in Australia ended with Tori's life hanging in the balance, after she suffered a shock collapse following the baby's arrival.

UK fans will see these scenes on Channel 5 in late November.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Austral*ia).

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article (The latest H&A spoilers have been delayed due to a public holiday here on Monday):

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away to air dramatic hospital scenes for Tori Morgan
How serious is her health scare?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...spital-scenes/

Home and Away will air a dramatic fight to save Tori Morgan's life on Australian screens today (October 7).

Tori's future was left hanging in the balance last week, as she suffered a shock collapse on the morning after she'd given birth to her baby girl Grace.

Monday's episode on Channel 7 in Australia will reveal the aftermath of the cliffhanger, as Tori is rushed from the safe house to the hospital.

All signs point to Tori surviving, as Penny McNamee recently returned to filming at the show after taking maternity leave in real life. But could this sudden health scare tie in with her disappearance from our screens?

Meanwhile, today's episode will also see a troubling situation at Summer Bay High turn even more serious as the police investigate an attempt to drug Maggie Astoni.

Last week on Australian screens, Ryder Jackson came clean to Maggie about how fellow student Blake had tried to drug her water bottle during an exam, hoping that he'd be able to cheat if she fell asleep.

Ryder knows that Blake has an abusive father, so was driven to desperate measures to pass his exam and impress him. Could things get worse when the police become involved?



And from the preview we saw after Monday nights episode, it looks like there is going to be a bit of a custody dispute between Robbo & Justin over baby Grace, while Tori is in a coma....

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away's Tori exit twist leads to dramatic new feud
It's Justin vs Robbo.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...in-robbo-feud/

*Note: This article contains Home and Away spoilers from Australian pace episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away has kicked off a dramatic new feud storyline for Robbo Shaw and Justin Morgan after Tori's exit twist.

The two men bitterly argued over the future of Robbo and Tori's baby in tense scenes which aired in Australia today (October 10).

This week's episodes on Channel 7 have seen Tori left in a coma after giving birth to her baby daughter Grace.

Tori suffered a stroke just hours after welcoming the new arrival in the safe house, where she had been hiding out for several weeks.

The popular doctor is now on life support â a storyline written in because Penny McNamee, who plays Tori, went on maternity leave in real life.

Thursday's episode in Australia featured the aftermath of Tori's dramatic health scare, as Grace's future was called into question.

Robbo (Jake Ryan) was determined to have Grace living with him and Jasmine (Sam Frost), believing that she was better off with her father. 

Tori's brother Justin (James Stewart) had other ideas, believing that Grace should be living at the Morgan house until her mum gets better. He also feared that Robbo was already writing Tori off by changing plans for Grace's living arrangements in light of recent events.

Tensions reached boiling point as Justin heard gossip that stressed-out Robbo wasn't coping well with the pressure of his new family situation. 

When Justin stormed over to Robbo's place and insisted on taking Grace right away, the showdown almost turned violent as Robbo fiercely refused to hand her over.

Robbo was also appalled when his wife Jasmine suggested it wouldn't be a bad idea to let Justin have Grace for a while. Jasmine thought Robbo needed time to clear his head after the traumatic events of the past few months, but he clearly felt otherwise.

Next week on Australian screens, this new dispute will get worse as Justin threatens to take Robbo to court. Could a custody battle be on the horizon?

Home and Away airs these scenes in late November on Channel 5 in the UK.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------


## Pantherboy

*Nowtolove.com.au* article.

AUST PACE!!



*Tori’s reunion with baby Grace takes a distressing turn on Home and Away
“That’s not my baby!”*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...rom-coma-60374

Tori waking from her coma in Home And Away last week was the miracle we'd been praying for.

Now, as her family gather by the doctor's bedside, there's one tiny member yet to meet Tori (Penny McNamee) properly: her daughter Grace.

But as Tori is reunited with Grace, what should be a joyous moment takes a distressing turn when the new mum claims Grace isn't her baby!

Tori may be conscious, but whether she'll make a full recovery isn't certain. When she struggles to lift her left arm and can't recall giving birth, her brother Justin (James Stewart) panics. Alex (ZoÃ« Ventoura) and Mason (Orpheus Pledger) urge him to remain calm while the hospital runs tests.

As Tori continues to shake off the effects of her coma, she slowly feels more like herself and before long asks to see little Grace. 

"She remembers she's had a baby," Penny, 36, tells TV WEEK. "But when they bring her in, that joy you're expecting her to feel, and she's expecting to feel, quickly turns to despair."

Robbo (Jake Ryan) brings Grace to Tori, but as she cradles the baby, she becomes agitated. She claims the child isn't hers and demands Justin take the infant away. 

Penny, 36, tells TV WEEK why Tori is so distressed.

"She's expecting to see this little newborn, but Grace is six weeks old by then," she explains. 

Robbo tries his best to convince Tori that Grace is her daughter, but she won't hear of it.

Meanwhile, Jasmine (Sam Frost) is struggling to let go of Grace and their plans to move to the farm for a fresh start as a family. 

She's bonded with the baby and saddened by the idea of Tori taking her into her care. 

Will Jasmine be able to let go?

*Home And Away airs Monday to Thursday, 7pm, on Channel Seven.* 


and the Digital Spy article:

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...gan-new-twist/

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


*Home and Awayâs Penny McNamee reveals: âWhy I almost walked away"
The actress opens up on returning to work after having her second baby*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...ost-quit-60593

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away spoiler: Tori's torment as baby Grace is kidnapped
The beloved doctor is left reeling as her baby is taken.*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...idnapped-64395

Home and Away is set for a thrilling week, as police finally start to close in on Leah's attacker and the Parata family are firmly in their sights. 

But one of them will take drastic measures to avoid capture – even if it means putting baby Grace in harm's way…

On Home and Away, Colby (Tim Franklin) continues his investigation into the robbery at the Diner. 

So far, his leads have come up short. But he can feel he's close… his instincts telling him the Parata family are at fault. 

However, Dean (Patrick O'Connor) suspects his friend is a little put-out after witnessing Mackenzie (Emily Weir) and Ari's (Rob Kipa-Williams) relationship and wants his revenge.

While Colby rejects the idea, he wonders if Dean has a point.

However, the next day, Nikau (Kawakawa Fox-Reo) piques his interest when he questions him about the robbery. 

Colby decides to make an impromptu visit to the Paratas and is shocked to find an item of clothing matching the description of the intruder. 

With a warrant in hand, he returns to the house for an official search.

Nikau, fearing his family will be teared apart once again, flees the house. 

As he searches for a way out of town, he notices John (Shane Withington) and Tori (Penny McNamee) on the side of the road. 

After an unexpected tumble, the doctor has rushed to John's aide… leaving her car open and unattended.

Without thinking, Nikau jumps in the car and makes his getaway. 

Tori gives chases, screaming for him to come back but it's too late. 

The teen hits the accelerator and speeds away, unaware baby Grace is in the back seat!

Tori races to the police station where she tearfully informs Colby that her daughter has been kidnapped. 

She didn't see who it was, but Colby already has his suspicions and alerts police in the area. 

Jasmine (Sam Frost), later, overhears the commotion and places blame on Tori for being a bad mother. How could she let this happen?!

As Jasmine seeks advice on what to do about Grace's wellbeing, Tori fears she may lose her daughter forever.

Will her little girl be returned safely?


And:

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...kidnap-horror/

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


It's official, we?re obsessed with Home And Away?s Tori and Christian's blossoming romance thanks to this steamy teaser
Awkward flirtation alert.

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...e-teaser-65457

Summer Bay is shaping up to have a summer of love as romance blossoms not only between Roo and Owen and Mackenzie with both Tane AND brother Ari, but also Tori and the hunky new doc in town, Christian Green.

Tori's portrayer Penny McNamee has shared a cheeky new teaser to her Instagram of her upcoming awkward flirtation with Dr Green, and the chemistry is so sizzling we have hot goose bumps. How is that even possible?!

"I dedicate this trailer to all the ladies who have ever liked a guy, but mis-read the signals. I stand with you in solidarity. 🙋*♀*❤*" she perfectly captioned the post.

The short clip is full of cringe-worthy flirtation and awkward run-ins that you just know deep in your bones is the beginning of one of Home And Away's great love stories.

And, the fans know it, too.

"This looks like it's going to be a fun storyline to watch," one commented.

Another then adding: "This is hilarious 😂. Can't wait for you two to get together."

When TV WEEK first teased the promo hinting at Tori and Christian's romance, Penny responded: "Oh things are about to get real interesting! 😜"

Only further teasing fans (and us)!

"It was nice to become part of the enormously rich tapestry that is Home And Away," Ditch recently told TV WEEK.

"It's nice to put my fingerprint on it.

"I'm fortunate to work with some lovely people too. Penny [McNamee, who plays doctor Tori] is an affable person; bright and bubbly. It's been wonderful to work alongside her - we've developed a trust in each other. When that happens, it allows you to produce great work together."

https://www.instagram.com/p/CFyIk8sn...ource=ig_embed


And:

Home and Away trailer teases Tori Morgan's new romance storyline
"That was an accident."

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ristian-green/

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


Home And Away: Tori and Christian?s first date is a disaster - the reason will surprise fans
''There?s a little sizzle between them.''

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...ian-date-65468

They've already shared a kiss ? albeit unexpectedly ? but are yet to have a conversation that doesn't end in disaster. Unfortunately, this week, Christian and Tori's first date goes a similar way.

This week in Home And Away, Christian (Ditch Davey) invites Tori (Penny McNamee) for a drink at Salt. The excited doctor says yes immediately, relishing a chance to show Christian a side of her that doesn't involve baby vomit or a stethoscope.

That evening, Christian learns more about Tori's life. To her own surprise, she reveals her connection to Robbo (Jake Ryan) and how they came to co-parent baby Grace. Christian is impressed, his feelings for her growing.

"There's a little sizzle between them, which is fun to play," Ditch tells TV WEEK. "They work together closely and Tori is entangled both professionally and personally."

Unfortunately, their evening is cut short when Ziggy phones, asking Tori for help.

Dean has been caring for Jai (River Jarvis) overnight and his temperature has spiked. Unable to get hold of his mother Amber, Dean pleads with Ziggy for help so he phones Tori, who agrees to meet them at the hospital.

The next day, Tori busily cleans the house in anticipation of her brother Justin's (James Stewart) homecoming. What she didn't anticipate was Christian arriving on her doorstep to check in on his patient? and he starts to woo her once again.

Of course, Tori fumbles the encounter, leaving Christian confused. To save herself any further embarrassment, she avoids him altogether.

"Christian often gets her when she's tilted off her axis, which he finds endearing, even if she finds it annoying," Ditch says.

It's not easy to avoid someone in a town as small as Summer Bay ? which Tori discovers when she comes across Jasmine (Sam Frost) and Christian having dinner.

A confused Tori stammers her way through conversation, and later at the hospital grits her teeth as she watches the pair interact.

Has poor Tori made a complete fool of herself with Christian?

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:

AUST PACE!


Love is in the air for Tori and Christian on Home And Away
Has Tori finally found someone special?

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...and-away-65701

As a good-natured doctor, Tori has always puts other people's needs before her own. But in Home And Away this week, she takes a leap of faith ? literally ? into Christian's arms.

The hospital halls have been buzzing with rumours about Tori (Penny McNamee) and Christian (Ditch Davey) since their first flirtatious encounter.

It's clear they have chemistry, but Tori just couldn't seem to find words around him. One bumbling conversation after the next has led her to believe he couldn't possibly find her of interest? until now.

During a busy night in which Tane (Ethan Browne) is rushed to the emergency ward with critical head and liver injuries, the pair find themselves at odds as to how to treat him.

Christian wants to operate immediately, but Tori believes it'll only cause further damage. In a heated discussion, Tori fumbles over her words before realising she has rank and stands her ground.

"Christian is headstrong and confident in his work, while Tori is confident in her skills, but has a softer bedside manner!" Penny, 37, tells TV WEEK.

Tori retreats to her office after their clash, but Christian follows her in. He apologises for undermining her and disarms Tori once again. To her own surprise ? and Christian's ? Tori throws herself at the handsome doctor in a moment of steamy passion!

The pair lock lips, but realise their behaviour is unprofessional and pull away, Tori exiting before anyone notices.

"Tori is a rule-follower and has been all her life. So she wants to jump and not think about the consequences," Penny says of Tori's spontaneous kiss.

"She's attracted to him and wants to see where it goes."

The next day, Christian invites Tori to spend the day with him. They chat for hours, discussing their pasts and hopes for the future. Tori reveals more about her life and baby Grace, feeling more and more at ease with him.

Eventually, she takes his hand in hers, hoping this is the happy ever after she's been searching for?

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE


Home and Away's Tori Morgan is given a new ultimatum over Jasmine Delaney
Old tensions are revisited.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ney-ultimatum/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Australian-pace episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away's Tori Morgan has been given an ultimatum by her boyfriend Christian Green after her issues with Jasmine Delaney unexpectedly flared up again.

The tense scenes have aired on Australian screens this week, showing that Tori hasn't fully moved on from Jasmine's obsession with baby Grace earlier in the year.

Viewers have seen Jasmine work hard to turn her life around over the past few months, after her unhealthy fixation on Grace had caused major problems for the Morgan family.

In this week's scenes, the issue has been revisited as Jasmine has realised that old wounds haven't been fully healed.

The trouble revolved around an engraved bracelet that Jasmine had bought for Grace's first birthday. Jasmine had briefly felt hurt when she saw that Christian had bought Grace an identical piece of jewellery, so threw her own one away in a moment of upset.

When Tori found out what happened, she was full of apologies as she feared that Jasmine may have felt left out from Grace's recent celebrations.

Although Jasmine assured her there was nothing to worry about, Tori continued to push the issue ? still mindful of her friend's previous fragility. Jasmine grew increasingly frustrated by this, not wanting her friends to tip-toe around her after the positive progress she has made.

The situation ultimately spiralled when Christian urged Tori to see that Jasmine was fine and there was nothing to worry about, causing a heated clash between the couple as Tori clearly didn't agree.

Christian even spoke to Jasmine himself and discovered that she simply wanted to move on from the past dramas, but felt that Tori wasn't letting her.

In the closing scenes of Wednesday's episode on Channel 7 (November 25), Christian and Tori appeared to reach a truce as they both accepted that they could have been more respectful of each other's points of view.

However, Christian also warned: "Right now there's three people in this relationship, and that is one too many as far as I'm concerned.

"Jasmine was very clear that she genuinely wants to put this whole thing behind her ? and I hope you can too."

Can Tori sort things out with Jasmine for the sake of their friendship ? and her relationship?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in early 2021.

Home and Away returns to Channel 5 (UK) January. The show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 in Australia.

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


EXCLUSIVE: Home And Away?s Tori & Christian?s surprise engagement causes a stir in Summer Bay
Who isn't so happy for the happy couple?

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...-engaged-66717

Brace yourselves for the shock of a lifetime as hot doc Christian proposes to a very surprised Tori this week ? and she says yes! Looks like we have another Home And Away wedding to look forward to.

To say Tori (Penny McNamee) and Christian's (Ditch Davey) relationship has been a whirlwind is an understatement ? cyclonic might be a better word to describe how fast it's moved.

But there's no doubt she loves him.

"Christian oozes confidence and charm, which is very attractive to Tori," Penny, 37, tells TV WEEK.

"But deep down, he's sensitive and considerate, and truly loves Tori for everything she is."

As fans will recall, last week, Christian was looking for a home to live with enough room for Tori and baby Grace. Clearly, the guy was thinking long-term.

"From the get-go, Christian adored Grace and has made no secret about wanting to play a role in her life," Penny explains.

"He's very comfortable caring for her ? always stepping in to help feed or care for her when Tori is working. It's sweet to witness."

Now, as the doctors go for a romantic stroll along the pier, Christian suddenly professes his love for Tori and asks her to marry him.

"Tori is shocked when Christian proposes," Penny reveals.

"They have only been together a short time, so she wasn't expecting it. But once the shock wears off, of course she says yes!"

But not everyone is happy about their out-of-the-blue engagement. Who could it be?

----------


## lellygurl

This confidence of Dr Green is delicious!! Lol

----------


## Rowdydog12

I wonder if Tori will ever look after her kid? Or will the kid just live out the back in the granny flat with Buddy the Dog and her other brother

----------


## lizann

tori is rushing into things fast with christian

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article, with the latest promo clip in the link - Tori & Christian:


A cheeky behind-the-scenes photo from the set of Home And Away just revealed a Summer Bay wedding is coming
Wedding bells!

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...-wedding-67770

There's nothing we love more than a Summer Bay wedding! And thanks to a sneaky behind the scenes peak it appears we could be invited to one very soon.

Taking to Instagram Emily Symons who plays Marilyn, Ada Nicodemou who plays Leah and James Stewart who plays Justin shared a very cute selfie from the set of the show.

While they're all rugged up in between takes its quite easy to see that they appear to be filming a scene at a wedding.

The trio is all dressed up in their finest wedding guest attire, James in a suit and Mailryn donning a black fascinator and floral dress.

Who could be tying the knot in Summer Bay?

Well the show films well in advance ? usually around six months ? so it could really be anyone as we all know love moves quickly on Home And Away.

However, with Justin and Leah sitting in the crowd and having already agreed they're happy without the official piece of paper, we can safely assume it isn't them.

It's too far in advance for Tori and Christian who should be tying the knot on screen shortly, if it weren't for this morning's new teaser revealing the couple could be headed for heartbreak.

In the clip we can see Justin yelling: "You can't leave my sister half way to the altar mate!"

Yikes!

Perhaps, they manage to reconcile down the line and finally go through with the wedding or could it be another couple all together?

Recent pap photos revealed Mac is in for a new romance with newcomer, Logan Bennett, played by Harley Bonner.

We'll just have to wait and see!

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away's Tori Morgan faces life-changing wedding decision
Can she still marry Christian?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...edding-choice/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Australian episodes, which some UK viewers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away couple Tori Morgan and Christian Green are facing an uncertain future after the show's latest Australian episodes.

Tori (Penny McNamee) and Christian (Ditch Davey) were due to tie the knot on Australian screens this week, but the ceremony has now been postponed after a surprising turn of events.

This week's episodes on Channel 7 saw Christian impulsively head off to a skydiving centre when he was supposed to be picking up his wedding suit.

This followed a long line of spontaneous acts from Christian, who has completely changed his outlook on life after nearly being killed by Lewis Hayes.

While at the centre, Christian met show newcomer Rachel Young (Marny Kennedy) and was horrified when she later had a skydiving accident.

Christian rushed to help Rachel at the scene and also oversaw her subsequent treatment at the hospital, which included a highly complicated procedure.

The talented surgeon became convinced that he survived Lewis's murder attempt for a reason ? he was destined to save Rachel.

Tori became frustrated over Christian's newfound desire to find deeper meaning in every incident and the final straw came when he decided to postpone their wedding.

As Rachel may need further treatment and a possible operation, Christian told Tori that he couldn't go ahead with their plans to travel to Victoria to get married just yet.

Tori was devastated by the decision and the realisation that she was no longer Christian's priority. Christian reassured his fianc?e that he loves her and only needs a few extra days.

With the ball left in Tori's court, can she accept Christian's decision, or is a rift opening up that'll be impossible for them to recover from?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in late June.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia). Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.


And the latest promo:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZEs17YJ5Vg

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


The Home and Away moment fans have been waiting for: Will Tori accept Christian's proposal?
It's been a long time coming for these two lovebirds!

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...proposal-68637

This is exactly what Home And Away fans have been waiting for ? the sight of Dr Christian set to redo his proposal to Tori at a romantic dinner for two on the pier in this week's episodes.

But Christian's (Ditch Davey) best-laid plans are in disarray when both he and Tori (Penny McNamee) are called to the hospital to treat injured Nikau (Kawakawa Fox-Reo). Will he survive? And will Christian ever get his proposal back on track?

Remember Christian and Tori previously called off their engagement when he chose treating injured skydiver Rachel (Marny Kennedy) over their upcoming nuptials. The doctors have since made up, but for Christian, a proposal do-over is the key to their future happiness.

"When Christian finds he has a second chance with Tori, he's determined not to mess it up," Ditch, 45, tells TV WEEK. "He's very aware that he may not have got that chance, so he puts a lot of pressure on himself to get it right and make it perfect for the woman he loves."

After a romantic brunch, Tori and Christian arrive home to find the house filled with candles and flowers, courtesy of Justin (James Stewart) and Leah (Ada Nicodemou). But Tori's perfect day is about to get better.

Christian walks a blindfolded Tori down the pier, which is covered in rose petals. She's astonished by the lengths he's gone to make her day special.

"With the help of Leah and Justin, Christian prepares a day of romance to celebrate Tori?leading to a romantic dinner and proposal at sunset on the end of the pier," Ditch says.

And then, as Tori is being wooed, they both receive phone calls ? they're needed at the hospital urgently.

"Everything is going perfectly until they have to attend an emergency after a serious car accident," Ditch explains. "The perfect day comes to halt as they rush to the hospital."

There, they discover Nikau is seriously injured with a collapsed lung. And just when the medics think he's in the clear, his condition nosedives.

"Nikau comes into Emergency with significant injuries as a result of the car accident, but after the initial operation, his health takes a serious turn," Ditch says.

Can Christian save the young man's life? Can he pull off his proposal? Tune in to find out.

Home and Away airs Monday to Thursday, 7pm, on Channel Seven.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away couple Tori Morgan and Christian Green to face a new wedding setback
Will they ever manage to get married?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...dding-setback/

Home and Away spoilers follow for both UK and Australian viewers.

Upcoming episodes will see Tori Morgan and Christian Green face a major setback in their wedding plans on Home and Away.

Newly engaged again after their relationship fell apart earlier this year, the couple is now stepping up their wedding plans this week on Australian screens.

Tori (Penny McNamee) and Christian (Ditch Davey) are joined by Justin (James Stewart) and Leah (Ada Nicodemou) for a celebratory dinner after the latter pair received back the money that scammer Susie (Bridie Carter) had stolen from them.

When the conversation turns to Tori and Christian's wedding plans, Justin asks why they can't follow the original plan and have the ceremony at his and Tori's brother Brody's (Jackson Heywood) vineyard.

Tori soon finds out that the venue is a no-go because Brody and his partner Simone (Emily Eskell) are expecting a baby and are just too busy to host the nuptials, meaning Tori and Christian now have to start from scratch with their wedding plans.

The planning soon hits an early snag, however, when the couple starts arguing over a new wedding venue. Is this latest setback going to be one too many for the couple?

"After everything Christian and Tori have gone through, he's excited about getting back on the same page together," Ditch Davey told TV Week.

Tori and Christian's relationship already hit rock bottom and became strained earlier this year when Christian started focusing all of his attention on his patient Rachel (Marny Kennedy), who he saved from a skydiving accident as he happened to be at the airfield.

During Rachel's subsequent recovery period at the hospital, the doctor postponed his wedding to Tori as he was convinced it was his destiny to keep helping Rachel.

But once Rachel was better and was released from the hospital, she got into a horrific car accident and died, despite Christian's attempts to save her life once again.

Completely distraught by Rachel's death, Christian's outlook on life began to shift and he regretted driving a wedge between him and Tori, before beginning to try to make amends again.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK), with first look screenings at 6.30pm on 5STAR. Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away's Tori Morgan makes decision over Summer Bay exit plan
She surprises Christian Green following his move suggestion.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...plan-decision/

Home and Away spoilers follow for both UK and Australian viewers.

Home and Away's Tori Morgan is set to make a major decision in Australian pace episodes this week, as she has a change of heart over her fianc? Christian Green's suggestion that they leave Summer Bay.

The couple are currently planning their wedding but preparations have been far from smooth, with the pair also having trouble choosing a honeymoon destination.

When Tori (Penny McNamee) suggested London as a possible location last week, she was shocked when Christian (Ditch Davey) floated the idea that they could move there permanently instead.

Australia's TV Week writes that in scenes to air this week, Christian will come across Tori taking her frustrations out on fellow medic Logan Bennett (Harley Bonner) during a patient handover as she continues to struggle with Christian's suggestion.

After Christian shares his relocation ideas with Logan, Logan encourages Tori to overcome her fear of change and give the plan some proper thought.

"Tori's life is in the Bay, and the idea of leaving it can be overwhelming," actor Ditch explained. "However, Christian doesn't want Tori to make her decisions from fear... he wants her to put herself and her dreams first."

To Christian's delight, Tori goes away to think and later informs her fianc? that she has applied for a new job in London.

However, it's not a done deal yet and Tori admits that she is reluctant to speak to her brother Justin Morgan (James Stewart) about the potential move, as she is worried about how he might take the news following his struggle with a painkiller addiction.

A move abroad could also throw a huge spanner in the works for the couple's wedding plans, which have already faced disarray.

With Tori and Christian just getting back on track following a serious rough patch involving Christian's fixation on former patient Rachel, is a new start in the UK really what the couple need?

Home and Away airs these scenes this week in Australia on Channel 7.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia). Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


Home and Away wedding bells! Tori and Christian finally tie the knot
There are smiles all round as Tori and Christian marry.

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...hristian-69124

Nothing brings Summer Bay together quite like a wedding. Favourites Tori and Christian this week tie the knot in a beautiful backyard wedding in front of their loved ones.

Fans waiting to see Tori (Penny McNamee) and Christian's (Ditch Davey) big day won't be disappointed. The happy couple say their 'I dos' while good friends Marilyn (Emily Symons) and Leah (Ada Nicodemou) and Tori's brother Justin (James Stewart) watch on. And Tori's baby Grace is there for the intimate occasion too.

"When Tori's wedding day finally arrives, she is in a blissful bubble of excitement, joy and happiness," Penny, 38, tells TV WEEK. "She has waited a long time for this moment!"

As fans recall, it hasn't been an easy road to Tori and Christian's big day. They were engaged, only to be torn apart when Christian chose to help patient, Rachel (Marny Kennedy) recover from a horror skydiving accident, over committing to his wedding.

Slowly, the two doctors rebuilt their relationship, with Christian eventually asking Tori to marry him while they were both at work. Seize the moment!

And this week, the lead up to the wedding is not without drama. Tori asks Justin to walk her down the aisle, but he initially refuses.

"Justin initially says no to walking Tori down the aisle because he would be too emotional and he fears that he'd simply be a blubbering mess? and the day isn't about him," James, 45, tells TV WEEK.

And there are further blows when Tori's brother Brody (Jackson Heywood) can't make it and neither can her half-sister Raffy (Olivia Deeble). Eventually, Justin realises, he must step up and give Tori away.

Speaking about the backyard ceremony, Penny says it's "the perfect way to celebrate Tori and Christian's love for each other".

"It's simple, but so moving and very meaningful," she says, adding it was "a perfect autumn day" (when they filmed the episode), the sun was warm and you could feel the love."



EDIT: The DS article:

Home and Away stars tease Tori and Christian's wedding episodes
The big day is almost here, but the couple may face even more setbacks.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...stian-wedding/

----------


## Pantherboy

A couple of articles on Penny (Tori) leaving:


Home and Away actress Penny McNamee announces she?s quitting as Tori Morgan and flags possible career change

https://thewest.com.au/entertainment...ng-b882015673z

Home and Away actress Penny McNamee is set to farewell Summer Bay after five years on the show as Dr Tori Morgan.

McNamee?s exit is expected to play out for fans in the coming week and the actress said she is ?at peace? with her decision to leave the iconic Aussie show.

Her departure follows her TV wedding to Christian Green in a romantic backyard wedding, which will air on Monday.

?I?m not someone who looks backwards. I?m a real believer in everything has its season and leaving the show felt like the end of a season to me,? she told WHO magazine.

?I feel hugely grateful for the amazing time I?ve had on the show.?

The beloved actress said she will miss the banter onset between the cast and crew but is grateful for her time as Dr Morgan.

?Being gifted such an amazing character was incredible. She was a career woman, a doctor, she?d lost both her parents, and she opted to have a baby on her own. It was a challenge to play this complicated woman every day but I loved it, too,? she said.

https://www.instagram.com/p/CUGoZbpv...8-19a7402dbb12

?I really loved learning so much about medicine and surgery, and the medical language she used. If her character was just someone who went to the diner every day and talked about her boyfriend, I don?t think I would have stayed on the show for so long.?

McNamee insisted she wouldn?t be accepting jobs interstate due to the ongoing pandemic and doesn?t want to risk being away from her children but could even consider a career change.

?I?m brushing up on my singing, because I started out in musical theatre, so I?m taking a weekly singing lesson and practising for an hour every day.?

https://www.instagram.com/p/CT5otGSj...d-94791576b9da

The Home and Away wedding episode airs 7.00pm Monday, 27 September on Channel 7.



And:

Home and Away star Penny McNamee announces exit as Tori Morgan
"I feel hugely grateful for the amazing time I've had on the show."

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...i-morgan-exit/


And:

Penny McNamee announces her shock exit from Home and Away after five years on the long-running soap - and says her character's fairytale wedding is the 'perfect send-off'

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ning-soap.html

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


EXCLUSIVE: "It felt like a load had been lifted off my shoulder" Why Penny McNamee and Ditch Davey left Home and Away
''There was a great sense of relief.''

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...-leaving-69234

Leaving was never going to be easy. Not for Dr Tori Morgan in Home And Away and definitely not for her portrayer, Penny McNamee.

There were tears, of course, as Tori drove off into the sunset with dream husband Christian (Ditch Davey). Lots of tears. Both Penny and Tori were saying goodbye to people they'd come to cherish.

But after five-and-a-half years in Summer Bay, Penny was ready to go.

"There was a great sense of relief," Penny, 38, tells TV WEEK of finishing up on the hit drama, her final scenes playing out on screen this week.

"It's a demanding job. And the immense pressure I was under, juggling the role and motherhood and bringing up kids ? it felt like a load had been lifted off my shoulders."

Certainly, balancing her work and home life was a challenge for Penny, especially with a newborn and a toddler. She remembers there were days she'd have a 5.30am call time at Palm Beach, in Sydney's north. It meant getting up at 4am, when she'd already fed her baby at 3am and been up late learning lines.

"It was hard," she declares. "You'd get to work on four hours' sleep and have to do it again the next day," adding that it was "all worth it".

"I would do it all again, if I had my time over," she says with a smile. "I look back it at all and think, 'Wow, what a ride.' I'm so grateful for all of it. Even in my 30s, I still remember being that little girl who would have loved to have been on Home And Away."

In her very first scene, Penny was called to set at 1.30am, "put into heels and a formal dress in the middle of a caravan park explosion and it happened to be pouring with rain". But she loved playing the doctor and learning the complicated dialogue.

"That's what made me want to stay on the show longer," she says. "If I just showed up at the Diner and talked about my boyfriend, I would have been bored within a month."

On screen, Tori was thrown into all sorts of chaos (there was a plane crash, at one point), while privately, Penny faced her own struggles.

"Tori was trying to fall pregnant at the same time as I was trying to fall pregnant in real life," Penny says.

"She was having miscarriages and doing IVF and I was having infertility issues in real life and going to medical appointments. For a year-and-a-half there was a lot of crossover with the storylines and my life. It was a really emotional storyline."

In 2018, Penny opened up about her battle with endometriosis and her struggle to fall pregnant with her daughter Neve, now two. Penny and husband Matt Tooker also have a five-year-old son, Jack.

And for Tori, there was happiness, finally, when she gave birth to baby Grace, who she'd conceived through IVF with Robbo (Jake Ryan).

"I'm really proud of that storyline," Penny says. "I feel like we were telling a very true and honest story about fertility among women in their 30s."

Because Tori had been through so much, it was important for Penny that the character had a happy ending. Fans too wanted to see Tori in a happy, loving relationship living a "peaceful life", Penny says.

Enter Ditch's character, neurosurgeon Christian Green. The characters had a real spark, and Penny loved playing the "comedy" between them.

"Ditch and I share a wacky sense of humour," she says.

"Work is work, but you've got to have fun," Ditch, 45, says of working with Penny. "We had a great time. It was a brilliant pairing."

Christian had his own challenges, at one stage facing off with malevolent serial killer Lewis (Luke Arnold). That aftermath spurred the surgeon's search for adrenalin-charged adventure.

"You're not going to ask about the nude run, are you?" Ditch asks.

Actually, yes, we are. The moment saw Christian baring all for a skinny-dip as a mortified Tori looked on. Did Ditch really get his kit off on Palm Beach?

"Pretty much," he says with a laugh. "We had to get down to the beach before any of the photographers got there."

For Ditch, one of the joys of working on H&A was striking up a friendship with co-star James Stewart, who played Tori's brother Justin.

"Jimmy and I had never worked with each other, but probably within an hour I thought, 'Oh yeah, I like you'," he says. "He's a fabulous actor and very smart. We really pushed each other."

And fortunately, the two mates don't live very far from each other in Sydney ? Ditch relocated from Melbourne for the show.

"We live within walking distance and we've got kids very close in age," Ditch says, referring to his son Taika and James' daughter, Scout.

"He [James] and [wife] Sarah [Roberts] have become dear friends. I'm very grateful for them."

As for what's next, Ditch says he's waiting to see what happens when lockdown is over. And while Penny would love a role on another Australian drama, she's relishing the chance to "catch her breath" while being a stay-at-home mum.

----------

